# Bison v. EWU



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck to the bison this weekend, hopefully they can keep it rolling.

Has anybody seen that atrocious red turf that Eastern Washington has, good lord, I might have to puke watching that game tomorrow. Hopefully they set that on fire after the herd gets done stomping the eagles.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah ,and they wea all red uniforms on a red field.They say at field level it doesn't matter,but for TV....they will be tough to see. :down: :down:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That red field is going to give me a headache watching the game today on TV. :eyeroll:

GO BISON!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know what the refs were seeing on that last play.Jenson had both knees down and the ground clearly caused the fumble.Of cours....the defense allowed EWU to go 80 some yards to tie the game.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Don't know what the refs were seeing on that last play.Jenson had both knees down and the ground clearly caused the fumble.Of cours....the defense allowed EWU to go 80 some yards to tie the game.


It was sad to see. There was no doubt in my mind that he was down and that the ground caused the fumble. So close, but still a good season.

Ken, have you noticed all the great teams are green and gold! oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Longshot said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what the refs were seeing on that last play.Jenson had both knees down and the ground clearly caused the fumble.Of cours....the defense allowed EWU to go 80 some yards to tie the game.
> ...


Nope......and it will be tough when some of my grandkids,who live in West Fargo,grow up to be Packers.That is unless they build a new high school.


----------

